# got a new resident



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 22, 2009)

he likes to eat more than his welcome, dump at the fast food winder, then get mad and tear it down. hope he's tastey


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck getting it! :beer:


----------



## honers (Oct 26, 2009)

now when i first saw yer pics i thought it was a big ole snake crawlin up that tree....once i got lookin at it on a better monitor then i could tell what it was....he still been hangin around


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 28, 2009)

i had the camera set too far away from the deer feeder 

he was here untill last week, we actually walked up on him eatin away the other evening. i get back home from hunting sat morning to find my road lined with bear hunters. my neighbor talked to them and they said they ran a bear from here out yonder. no tellin how far they ran it since they had only found half there dogs at that time

i dont mind bear hunters but it pisses me off when im up in the stand and find abunch of bear dogs wondering around on the private land wich is happening all to often lately. the deer havent been back since they ran threw eather

i'd liked to of shot my first bear but i recon anothern will be back eventually. seems to happen every year


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd probably be shaking to bad to shoot at a bear.. :shock: 

Having dogs on your land sounds like what happens with some dog drivers (for deer) in SC..


----------



## daltonmcgill (Nov 2, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I'd probably be shaking to bad to shoot at a bear.. :shock:
> 
> Having dogs on your land sounds like what happens with some dog drivers (for deer) in SC..


 i dog hunt for deer and our club never gets on other peoples land its those kinda dog hunters that give us a bad name


----------



## Andy (Nov 2, 2009)

daltonmcgill said:


> i dog hunt for deer and our club never gets on other peoples land its those kinda dog hunters that give us a bad name



You said the magic word there. CLUB.. 
I used to be in a Jeep club, but you get the one person NOT in a club that goes off trail doing donuts in someone's field and that makes everyone guilty...


----------



## daltonmcgill (Nov 2, 2009)

Andy said:


> daltonmcgill said:
> 
> 
> > i dog hunt for deer and our club never gets on other peoples land its those kinda dog hunters that give us a bad name
> ...


your right about that


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 2, 2009)

> i dog hunt for deer and our club never gets on other peoples land its those kinda dog hunters that give us a bad name



very true but dont get me wrong im *not* an anti dog hunter. i'd love be able to go somewheres and hunt deer w/ dogs looks like a blast


----------



## daltonmcgill (Nov 2, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> > i dog hunt for deer and our club never gets on other peoples land its those kinda dog hunters that give us a bad name
> 
> 
> 
> very true but dont get me wrong im *not* an anti dog hunter. i'd love be able to go somewheres and hunt deer w/ dogs looks like a blast


if u ever get a chance youll never wanta sit in the stand again


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 4, 2009)

wonder if its the same feller? looks alittle bigger but hard to tell w/ the nite pics. got him on camera every afternoon/nite since monday. that squirrel trap you see was a good 50yds down the mountain. im glad he didnt smash it up or that would be his last free meal


----------

